# Pasting (inserting?) an image onto (on top of?) another image in LR3?



## Jim Mohundro (Oct 15, 2011)

I could find no reference to this obscure question on the Adobe website or in the Scott Kelby book and I think it's really too specialized to fit in Ms Bampton's FAQ book.

I'm teaching a weekly film class and I try to print a colorful handout each time.  For a class a couple of wesks from now I'like to print on 8 x 11 24 lb bond ink jet paper a large image that will, except for some text at page bottom, cover most of the page.  This is an easy MS word task, except, for dramatic image purposes, I'd like to be able to insert a much smaller image right in the center of the larger image.  I plan on using an large version of a playing card for the major image, and I'd like to be able to insert or place a much smaller image of the leading actor in the center of the larger image.

I've not found a way to do this in MS Word; is there a way to manipulate the two images in LR to achieve this?


----------



## Amfoto1 (Oct 15, 2011)

No, I don't think you can do this in LR. There are no "layers" to work with, like there are in Photoshop (and Elements? I don't use it so dunno). 

You'll need to use some other image editor to create the composite... Maybe Paint or something in Windows would do.

In LR you can put multiple images side-by-side on a page for output (in the Print module, various size and arrangements up to and including thumbnail proofs with large number of small images), can add text or a watermark or your logo... But AFAIK, you can't composite an image the way you are wanting to do. 

There might be  a work-around.... Maybe you could force something by using the one photo as a "logo" and specifying it be added to the other photo, keeping the first photo completely opaque and fiddling around with positioning it until it looks right. But LR really isn't designed for this sort of thing, that I'm aware of.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 15, 2011)

You could save out the small image to a file and then use it as an Graphics-Based Identity Plate from Slide Show or Print.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 16, 2011)

A custom print package would allow you to stack them on top of each other, but you wouldn't be able to reduce opacity on the background, so it depends on exactly what you're aiming for.


----------



## MatthewN (Nov 11, 2011)

*Adding Layers to Lightroom*

OnOne Software has a new Plugin for Lighroom and Aperture called Perfect Layers. It allows you to stack different images as layers in Lightroom. A new version 2 is supposedly coming out next month.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 11, 2011)

As you can see from the earlier comments, LR is not designed for graphics layout work or DTP.  There are many more intuitive DTP applications that will do this job quicker and easier.  You have already mentioned MS Word, There is also MS Powerpoint. One that I use is Serif PagePlus Starter Edition (free) http://www.serif.com/desktop-publishing-software/


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 11, 2011)

MatthewN, btw, welcome to the forums, and thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## rcfalcon56 (Dec 2, 2011)

Which version of MS Word are you using? If using Word from Office 2007 or 2010 simply select Insert>Picture> and navigate to the folder and image name of the picture and arrange the photo the way you want it. I would assume this would be the larger photo first. Then repeat the process and place the smaller photo on the larger one in the manner you desire. If the larger photo covers the smaller one simply right click on the larger photo and select Send to Back and the second photo will be visible. You can also insert a text box in the same manner.

Hope this helps


----------

